# Practice mounting?



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

My husband is an intermediate rider and my daughters beginners. They all rode 6 years ago but then I was able to just put the kids up in the saddle. All three have difficulty in mounting and we have used a mounting block but..... I would rather they be able to do this without the horses having to endure them struggling to get up and then flopping on the saddle. I have thought of making a type of saddle rack with long 4x4 posts as legs cemented in the ground at the height of a 15 hand horse. Anybody use something like this or have another way to practice mounting without using a horse? I know it sounds ridiculous, lol.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nothing you make is going to be what a live, breathing and moving horse is...
A mounting block {2-step} is adequate height so they have a small step up...you truly don't want them in a position like a bull-rider is over the top and dropping their weight onto the back/spine. That would be worse...
Always be in control of your bodies weight and "lower" it to the back not go splat in the saddle.
It is you that the task is going to fall on to teach/train your horse to stand rock-still as they are mounted.
I work with disabled riders and see many mount/dismount.
Common to all is a rock-steady standing horse to mount.
Don't forget to steady and counter-balance the saddle from the off-side as they learn to mount. Mounting block or not you can still pull and add torque to the back muscles.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you. My daughter did the splat last night and I cringed. The horses all stand very well for them, which I am hoping to continue. Too many flops/splats and they may want to move off. One issue is my daughter is plus sized and not as limber, and dh is just out of shape/practice. I do try to steady the saddle but I am 115 lbs, daughter is 200, and dh is 225. My counterbalance needs some more lead, haha. Right now I am having them use the third porch stair to at least practice getting those legs up high and leaning forward, not straight up. My daughter also was mounting on my higher backed barrel saddle so the leg swing was an issue. Next time it will be with her lower back saddle. I will pick up a 2-3 step mounting block as well, currently just using a generic stepping stool, but I would rather they learn the mechanics of it from the ground if possible.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am 5'2" with extra-short legs, so mounting is something I have had to figure out. Heh, first thing is to only ride short horses . . .

If you have a rock steady horse and a two-step mounting block, have them practice, with you there holding the horse at first. What they need to practice is the swing up -- without sitting down in the saddle. Swing up, pause hovering over the horse, swing down. Don't sit. If they are able to swing up with control, they can stop plopping into the saddle like a falling 150 lb sack of beans. Once they can do that, they can start seating themselves -- gently! 

I always dismount by swinging the off leg over, lifting myself off the saddle and kicking the near foot out of the stirrup, and dropping down landing on both feet. That way the saddle doesn't get tugged. Also a good thing to practice.

There are also 'step-up' stirrups which may help, I've never used one. 

It is really helpful in perfecting technique and at the same time helping your horse to stand for mounting, to not go anywhere. Mount, dismount, mount, dismount, mount, dismount, until you are satisfied with your progress -- and then walk away. Do not end by riding off. Do that another time.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am plus sized with bad knees. What I do each spring is like step aerobics - I use the mounting block and just do the up and down to strengthen by legs- as for the kick over I do the karate kick out in the air and squats. this loosens up the hips. If they want to ride they can do these things

I very rarely mount from the ground -1 I have had 4 knee surgeries and my knee hyper extends so I try to baby it 
and 2 it is hard on the horse.

As for discounting I swing a leg over and slide down on my belly most times. My horses have become very forgiving


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Yael said:


> My husband is an intermediate rider


He is not.

Different Levels of Riding Ability
http://www.equitours.com/preparing-for-your-trip/ability-level/


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I also suggest when they mount as they are not as limber as those of us "more seasoned" to swinging astride...
They step up and to save the horse put their knee on the saddle with the leg they are swinging over...a pivot point. A higher cantle saddle then is not such a problem but will offer that bit of "security" feeling to the rider.
A pivot knee allows the rider a sense of balance, more importantly control over their body and the horse not to be walloped by a hard sit and you will not be needing to counter balance as much moving weight wobbling around. Once their weight is balanced and controlled above the saddle they slide the leg over and down the side of the horse...try it yourself so you understand that which is hard for me to explain well.
Those with a tight groin tendon have difficulty swinging and riding larger barreled horses too...I've found as long as a saddle is being used the horse does not mind mounting in such a manner. If tight in the groin it is also much more difficult for them to relax the leg in length and heels down as the groin and I swear the Achilles tendon stretch somehow seem to be connected...get one issue get both issues on riders I work with. 
Big barreled horses also require more stretch-ability around that rib-cage. 
Just some things I've noticed...noticed repeatedly.

Disclaimer is: I am *not* a trainer, instructor or coach but have been around horses for more years than many. 
I've picked up on some things that can make others lives easier although they may be slightly "less than correct" they work for horse and rider. 
Adapting to situations makes it work and easier on all concerned with safety being paramount in importance!
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you for all the tips guys! I will put these to use. I never gave it much thought before because I was always the martial arts toothpick kid that swung up bareback (um, 30 years ago) . I guess that puts dh in the sloppy novice category. He gets on and off but it is a major chore. Daughter needs lots of assist. The two steps will help for sure, with stretching, and I love the idea of swinging over but not sitting for practice. Excellent advice all around! My dream of them mounting blockless may be far fetched right now.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I would not put any emphasis on mounting block-less. It oftentimes is too hard on the horse. Many of us long time riders do not or cannot mount from the ground anymore.

What's more important is saving the horse's back and once the rider gets up there, to stay up there.

I also think your family members would do well to indulge themselves in some strict core exercises. If the back and stomach muscles aren't strong enough to support them, flopping around is a sure thing to happen regardless of riding level


----------



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks! I forgot to mention I love the knee pivot as well, and excercise a must. Yeah, I don't bounce like I used to either. I always disengage both legs from the stirrups and swing off.... Both legs coming down together. My mind thinks it still works that way but my back protested greatly.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

From a forum member:






Some things that can help:

Stretching exercises, specifically stretching to be able to get the foot into the stirrup. If that sounds pathetic, welcome to my world.

I used to mount while facing forward, but I now face perpendicular. My horses are not inclined to take off, and facing forward while mounting twists my leg so the knee is away from the horse and my lower leg is slanted. This robs my leg of power for mounting. Easier if my toe is pointed toward (but not touching) my horse. If the horse did move, I'd step back & down rather than try to stay with it.

However, I do face the rear when hopping up to get my foot into the stirrup. It allows me to steady myself against my horse while trying to get my foot high enough. Yeah, pathetic. Oh well.

Lots of people dislike it, but I prefer one hand on the cantle. My horses are very steady about mounting, but I've noticed they act happier when I have one hand on the cantle. Other horses might act differently. I do what my horse seems to like best.

Once in the saddle, we don't go anywhere for a minute. I wiggle into the saddle, scratch withers, etc. My horses now expect it, which may be why they are so steady when mounting.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll second all the advice about strengthening the legs and core. It's about balance, strength, and control. Don't make it about weight. I'm sure they catch that every day. 

I'm a fan of supported deep knee bends. Hold on to something, so your knees are not taking all the strain, a table, a sturdy chair, the fender of a car, etc. these can be done anywhere, and anytime you have a moment. I find that they also stretch out my hamstrings and lower back. 

I also second the use of a mounting block. No need to make it more difficult than it needs to be. That helps in that you don't exhaust your strength lifting the body into position before even beginning the leg swing over the cantle. 

I also put my knee against the saddle while mounting. It gives 2 contact points with your onside leg, and the additional support that provides. If the legs and core are in condition, it also leaves the hands free to dal with whatever else may arise. 

Good luck, and ENJOY!


----------

